# Warhammer 40,000: Armageddon



## mrs quoad (Jun 23, 2015)

Anyone got any experience of this? 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/312370/

Released on steam last year (I see) and recently ported to iOS. Hence my interest. 

It's running at £15, which is a big whack for an iOS game. And, knowing Slitherine, they're *not big* on discounts or sales. Pretty much ever. 

Looks like a really interesting offering, but I'm a wee bit deterred by less-than-spectacular gfx. And a risk of massive over-complication - iirc, I struggled a wee bit with a couple of massively intensive resource management heavy hex games... And £15 is a lot to drop on something that might turn out to be intensely brain-achingly cloyingly heavy. Prettiness, at least, helps me push through such things. 

Sooooo....

Any experiences? *Massively* positive reviews on steam, hmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## tommers (Jun 23, 2015)

Not seen it before but it looks good.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jun 23, 2015)

Does look good but @£30+ on steam for PC, it's a no from me 

However, W40K Chess for a tenner is tempting


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 23, 2015)

F***ing hell, £30? Fuck that. 

Slitherine seem to've been making a play for the Paradox corner of the market. Slightly shit graphics, but you're paying for what's underneath. 

Not convinced I'm hardcore enough to really get immersed in it


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 23, 2015)

From what I've heard its not much cop, stick with Epic: Final Liberation. Although it seems RPS guys like it so it may be worth a punt. 

I might try and "demo" a copy at some point.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 1, 2015)

http://toucharcade.com/2015/07/01/warhammer-40k-armageddon-review/

^^^
iOS review. 

Really quite positive. 

Still unconvinced that I'm hardcore enough to make good use of it...


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 16, 2015)

There's currently a slitherine sale on iOS. 

Admittedly, this isn't included. But it got me looking at it again. 

I think gameplay videos have convinced me it's probably quite tedious 



(Though a fair few reviewers do seem to disagree)


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 30, 2015)

It's been on sale this weekend. £11 (lol).

Just can't bring myself to buy it. Feel depressingly confident that it'll end up languishing at the  bottom of the "omfg if I was 13 and had nothing else to do this would be *awesome*" drawer.

E2a: Tbf, this is what happened to my other attempt at a slitherine game. Five rounds of intriguing, gentle tutorial followed by successive "OH MY FUCKING LIFE WHAT THE FUCK IS HAPPENING" actual gameplay, wherein any failure to capitalise on the complex relationship between flanking bonuses, support bonuses, move limits, terrain countereffects, screening shrubbery, prevailing wind direction, elemental interactions, morale qualifiers, remaining ammo, spirituality count and the plain and simple fact that YOUR WHOLE DAMNED ARMY IS SCREWED BECAUSE YOUR SHITTY INFANTRY IS HUGELY OUTNUMBERED BY VASTLY SUPERIOR RANGED FLAMING DEVILS led to tedious insta-death.

Took about five shots at plodding through thankless mud for five turns before being woefully massacred in 0.5 turns before giving that one up.


----------



## mrs quoad (May 11, 2016)

On sale, £8. 

All additional missions on sale. 

All WH iOS apps, tbf, on sale. 

Sore tempted. 

But still concerned that this is just too hardcore for my tastes. 

(I did, however, pick up the Legacy of Dorn: Herald of Oblivion gamebook @ £2.29. And by taking all of the most suicidal options available, have so far killed about 100 genestealers, a brood Lord and a carnifex for no more than the cost of two NPCs and a sprinkling of wounds. Thumbs.)


----------



## Pseudopsycho (May 12, 2016)

This, however, is looking to be in the "shut up & take my money" category...


----------



## camouflage (May 12, 2016)

Pseudopsycho said:


> Does look good but @£30+ on steam for PC, it's a no from me
> 
> However, W40K Chess for a tenner is tempting




Gosh, it's a bit violent isn't it.


----------



## mrs quoad (May 20, 2016)

Pseudopsycho said:


> Does look good but @£30+ on steam for PC, it's a no from me
> 
> However, W40K Chess for a tenner is tempting



Regicide is on sale atm, fwiw. 

Just released on iOS (£3), and they're having cross-cutting sales to celebrate. 

Devs say that they've made DLC universal. So buy it on steam, gain access to it on your phone / tablet. Which is a new idea, afaik, and very welcome. 

(All DLCs are chapters / squads. £0.79 on iOS, dunno about steam).


----------



## Pseudopsycho (May 22, 2016)

mrs quoad said:


> Regicide is on sale atm, fwiw.
> 
> Just released on iOS (£3), and they're having cross-cutting sales to celebrate.
> 
> ...



Good shout, just downloaded it for £3 something and you get a free ork dlc campaign when you sign in for multiplayer.


----------

